# Jericho



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Jericho returns on February 12th, 10 PM, CBS.


----------



## rumbarrel (Apr 15, 2002)

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......

I CANT WAIT!! BEST SHOW ON TV!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :up:

please see this post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5967934#post5967934


----------



## danottey (Nov 9, 2005)

rumbarrel said:


> WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......
> 
> I CANT WAIT!! BEST SHOW ON TV!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :up:
> 
> ...


Great show? I agree. Best show? Nah... Lost is WAY better


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Great; I just hope I have power back on in time to record it... 



danottey said:


> Great show? I agree. Best show? Nah... Lost *was* WAY better


FYP  The first season was great, but IMHO it went downhill from there. I lost interest sometime last season.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Power? oooh, I would worry about little things like heat, light and cooking. 

Even gas appliances have electrical controls but I could light my stove or use my Coleman.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> Power? oooh, I would worry about little things like heat, light and cooking.
> 
> Even gas appliances have electrical controls but I could light my stove or use my Coleman.


Maybe they all have electric furnaces, electric light bulbs , and electric stoves!


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> Power? oooh, I would worry about little things like heat, light and cooking.
> 
> Even gas appliances have electrical controls but I could light my stove or use my Coleman.


That's what the gf's house is for  But she doesn't have a TiVo, and we wound up watching a movie that went past 10pm.


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

If anyone missed this week's episode (which I thought was excellent), you can download it for free from Amazon Unbox.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

refried said:


> If anyone missed this week's episode (which I thought was excellent), you can download it for free from Amazon Unbox.


They're also on CBS's Web site....streaming, though, no download.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Crap, I payed a big $1.99 for it.  

Medicom did not broadcast CBS last night for all of California.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> ...Medicom did not broadcast CBS last night for all of California.


You live in the entire state of California and can vouch for all areas? What a large estate!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I called them up and that is what they said was going on in California at that time. I have no idea how much of California, Mediacom covers. I suspect not much.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

gastrof said:


> You live in the entire state of California and can vouch for all areas? What a large estate!


If you are going to mince words, you should probably figure out the difference between "all of California" and "any of California".


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

dcheesi said:


> Great; I just hope I have power back on in time to record it...
> 
> FYP  The first season was great, but IMHO it went downhill from there. I lost interest sometime last season.


This IS the second season, isn't it???


----------

